# Linux ISO



## Pheonix_789 (Sep 8, 2006)

Iam downloading Fedora Core 5 for My Sempron 3000+, Can I use any CD/ DVD burning program to make a bootable disk? I have never downloaded Fedora Core 5 before, but Iam just wondering if its like making a back-up copy of Windows, burning the program to disk.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2006)

if you download any linux iso it is a bootable disk. just make sure when you burn the iso set you make sure your burn program is set to burn in .iso format or else it wont work instead youll be burning the .iso file and not 'imaging it" i know it doesnt sound right but thats the best i could explain it just make sure you tell your burning program your burning an iso and yes it will boot.


----------

